# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 10/22/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Good day with this repeat crew catching and releasing marsh reds.

With the flooded tides, we got to push way back into the marsh where few boats go. We found fish patrolling small grass flats and using the creeks like highways between the flats. Down South Lures pure chicken of the c and magic grass were the baits of choice.


----------

